# what kind of chain works best?



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So I have a small fence that Gargamel could easily jump. He is never in the yard without me. I have made do with having a 50 foot lead that get tangled and is starting to wear. before that I went through 2 cable's that were supposed to be rated for dogs up to 100lbs and 150lbs, but Mel snapped both.

I went to Lowes and there are like 50 million chains to choose from. Some super think some thick some made of different kids of materials. What is the best kind and weight. I am hoping a chain will not get all tangled up when he is running around and playing. or am I dreaming? lol Any ideas about what might work for us is appreciated. I could google what the difference all are but I figured someone here might know and know what brand is reliable. Cost isn't a huge concern, durability and weight is.

so many choices!
weldless steele
weldless zinc plated
welded yellow chromate steel
weldless yellow chain
zinc coated weldless steele chain
welded yellow chain
welded grey chain
welded Zinc plated steel
and on and on and on....


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Ames,

I'm using this one in my property at the city.:

http://www.whitneyfence.com/wp-cont...closures/galimg/single-rail-wire-fence-v2.jpg

Its cheap and it works well. The only thing that can scare everyone here, but I placed just in case, is a 2 wires at the top (eletrical fence). The reason is, at the city, i have as neighbor 2 big hotweiller and they used to get very crazy when they see Rossi or Foosah and tried to jump.

The electrical fence doesnt kill or hurt, just cause an emotional "trauma" and they dont try it again.

Once the fence its at the border/limit of the property with my neighbor and he doesnt want to raise another fence, i had to take this extra step.

Hope it helps,

ps.: Better than wood to fence foundation, concrete poles are much better.



ames said:


> So I have a small fence that Gargamel could easily jump. He is never in the yard without me. I have made do with having a 50 foot lead that get tangled and is starting to wear. before that I went through 2 cable's that were supposed to be rated for dogs up to 100lbs and 150lbs, but Mel snapped both.
> 
> I went to Lowes and there are like 50 million chains to choose from. Some super think some thick some made of different kids of materials. What is the best kind and weight. I am hoping a chain will not get all tangled up when he is running around and playing. or am I dreaming? lol Any ideas about what might work for us is appreciated. I could google what the difference all are but I figured someone here might know and know what brand is reliable. Cost isn't a huge concern, durability and weight is.
> 
> ...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you! Sorry if I wasn't clear I am looking for what to tether him with not adding to the fence. Your idea would work if I wanted to top off the fence, but I am looking for which chain to use to he will be tethered while we are outside and not able to jump the fence because he is attached to the chain.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh Sorry ! My English sometimes let me down.

What I do to at the farm is:

Place a wire in a straight line crossing the yard and this wire is attached to the ground using two concrete base.

Then a carabiner e a chain to the collar. He can run, walk and whatever he wants, but never escape or jump over the fence.

Sorry if I'm still not understanding. French is my first languange



ames said:


> thank you! Sorry if I wasn't clear I am looking for what to tether him with not adding to the fence. Your idea would work if I wanted to top off the fence, but I am looking for which chain to use to he will be tethered while we are outside and not able to jump the fence because he is attached to the chain.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ames I get grade 70 chain that is 5/8" thick so it's a little under 1/4" thick. I get mine at tractor supply. I also get the grade 70 tow chain from Home Depot. It comes in a bag and it's also played but it is a little over 1/4" thick.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget the hooks and swivels and add-a-links, and some "lok-tite" ointment to put on metal threads = if you plan to tether him. When I get mine, I usually check the weight the chain can hold. The weight amount is usually written on the label of the box the chain is stored in.
Another thing to check is make sure everything fits. Like Coach said if you get 3/4 inch chain, get smaller add a links. When I get new stuff I always bring an extra add-a-link and swivel to try out in the store before I purchase 'cuz it is frustrating as he*& to need something an not have it fit right. Also don't forget the military saying "two is one and one is none" AKA always have a spare!
That and I am sure I don't have to tell you to check the local laws to see what the rules are for length of time to tether you dog. You know how folks like to be nosy.

Good luck


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ames I get grade 70 chain that is 5/8" thick so it's a little under 1/4" thick. I get mine at tractor supply. I also get the grade 70 tow chain from Home Depot. It comes in a bag and it's also played but it is a little over 1/4" thick.


Thank you kindly


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> Don't forget the hooks and swivels and add-a-links, and some "lok-tite" ointment to put on metal threads = if you plan to tether him. When I get mine, I usually check the weight the chain can hold. The weight amount is usually written on the label of the box the chain is stored in.
> Another thing to check is make sure everything fits. Like Coach said if you get 3/4 inch chain, get smaller add a links. When I get new stuff I always bring an extra add-a-link and swivel to try out in the store before I purchase 'cuz it is frustrating as he*& to need something an not have it fit right. Also don't forget the military saying "two is one and one is none" AKA always have a spare!
> That and I am sure I don't have to tell you to check the local laws to see what the rules are for length of time to tether you dog. You know how folks like to be nosy.
> 
> Good luck


Awesome thank you so much! I appreciate it!! My boy actually has a compromised immune system so he can't get vaccines. So I don't ever leave him outside unattended just in case something wild comes into my yard. Can't risk it. Will certainly take all your advice though much appreciated


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

dakar said:


> Oh Sorry ! My English sometimes let me down.
> 
> What I do to at the farm is:
> 
> ...


 merci beaucoup! Your English is amazing! No worries. thank you very much!


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

You are welcome 



undefined said:


> Rock n Roll





ames said:


> dakar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sorry ! My English sometimes let me down.
> ...


----------

